# The Devils Brigade - The Canadians Arrive



## tomahawk6 (21 Mar 2017)

Saw this segment on you tube and though many of you have seen the movie,this scene is very instructive. The Americans lacked discipline and the Canadians had that in spades.Watching the Canadians march in reminded the troops that they needed to shape up.In time the two units from different backgrounds became a feared elite force.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1awwAgU_t8


----------



## Lightguns (22 Mar 2017)

Talked to the local SSF vet here in Saint John and he said the movie was a lot of hooey.  Both sides had some bad soldiers but most of them were weeded out very quickly in training.  He said the type of work did not lead to success for ill disciplined soldiers from either nation.  Also the bar fights were rare and much smaller because they did not get much leave.  The PPCLI was 50 times tougher than in the movie.  The combat scenes were factual to an extent that Hollywood could handle but the seek and peek parts done by Sgt Prince were acted in the movie by a white American guy un-credited.  The pipes are always good for a feeling of soldierly pride though.


----------



## Rifleman62 (22 Mar 2017)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0062886/combined

One of the military advisors was the last SSF serving member in the CF at the time (1968).  I remember ,I believe, it was a article in the Sentinel. Howard MacIntosh	.... 	technical advisor: Canadian (as Major Howard MacIntosh CD) as well as Robert T. Frederick	.... 	special consultant (as Major General Robert T. Frederick {Ret.})


----------

